# Milwaukee and Bosch



## Narcolepter

Somebody once told me that the Milwaukee m12 and Bosch 12v batteries were interchangeable. 

I've never seen both in the same place to check.


----------



## Giorgio.g

Narcolepter said:


> Somebody once told me that the Milwaukee m12 and Bosch 12v batteries were interchangeable.
> 
> I've never seen both in the same place to check.


They dont fit, I've tried already. I have both brands


----------



## Narcolepter

I didn't believe it at first but they looked so similar when you put pictures next to each other. Especially with the hackzalls. I figured it could have been some sort of licensing agreement. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## butcher733

Narcolepter said:


> I didn't believe it at first but they looked so similar when you put pictures next to each other. Especially with the hackzalls. I figured it could have been some sort of licensing agreement. Thanks for clearing that up.


The arrangement of the battery pack is rotated 180° from the Milwaukee vs. The Bosch. These batteries are all probably made in the same plant and have small differences layout wise to make them incompatible. The cheap12v stuff from true value has similar packs that won't fit either.


----------



## Deep Cover

I believe Rigid is the opposite of Milwaukee as well, so maybe, Rigid will fit Bosch?


----------



## TGGT

Or just buy the appropriate battery for the tool.

Even Ryobi batteries go for $100.


----------



## Shock-Therapy

Funny, I wondered if my father in laws bosch batteries would work in my makita lith ion 12s.


----------

